# estimate body fat



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

First of all sorry for being a hairy beast, secondly i know the pictures arent the best.

My question is what is my bf% and how long do you think it will take me to get down to 10/12% bf(visible abs)

Im gonna do lowish carbs and possibly keto style when i get down low enough.

im 29

height 71 inches

weight 180lbs

waist 35 inches


----------



## BMG (Dec 9, 2010)

Couldn't say just by those pics but you aren't fat mate but you aren't lean either. Personnally if I was you I would put a bit mass on first before trying to diet. Keep it clean and once you have a bit more size you will look a hell of a lot better after dieting.

As for diet. Keto all the way from the word go it is the bollocks if done properly


----------



## llkevh (Jun 23, 2010)

welcome to the forum mate it looks like with we have a late contender for dodgy underware of the year lol. dont worry about body fat at this stage of the game mate, you need to work on getting some muscle mass. this will automatically make you look leaner and fitter. then you can look to strippin some fat off. but you are not carry to much body fat at the min anyway. :becky:


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

thanks for the replies. i can show you another photo which might change your mind about bf%

unfortunately i cant when it comes to dodgy underwear, i have worse.

i play footie in winter and cricket in summer so thats why i want to cut down as i have become fatter lately and my performance is getting worse


----------



## llkevh (Jun 23, 2010)

Have a look in the beginers section of this site mate there are some very good work out programs. get your diet sorted again there are examples of good diets on this forum. give yourself 3 months with good training, diet and rest and take some more photos and you will see the difference. your extra strength, fitness and confidence will help with your sports. remember this is not a short term fix but a life style in which you are gonna be as strong and as fit as you possibly can.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

ok thanks but could you give a estimation on how long it would take to get low enough bf?


----------



## llkevh (Jun 23, 2010)

thats imposs to estimate pal. think baby steps and take it a stage at a time, i mean are you even training ? you need to start a weightlifting and diet program. once you have done this post it on here any peeps will advise you and help you tweek it. then like i said stick to it for 3 months and go from there


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

mampi said:


> ok thanks but could you give a estimation on how long it would take to get low enough bf?


that all depends on how bad you want it, dont expect miracles over night,

train hard

eat clean

eat regular

cardio

and hey presto you could look like moi, but you will have to graft buddy

______________________


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

im just not seeing any progress either way.

i either try and cut off fat and burn muscle and stay as fat or i try and bulk up and add more fat and no muscle.

in the end ill have no mucle and all fat


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

how long you been training ?

what is your routine like ?

what is your diet ?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

been training for about 7 years.

training 3 times a week. have done alsorts.

currently im doing(with my mate who is growing like a weed and is a completely diff body type to me)

mon deads,pull up,dips,bi curls,core work

wed box squats,military press,close grip bench, reverse press ups, core work

fri bench,sldl,core work, another two execrises i cant remember. the pt has just written it out and i havent got the sheet

diet i have to say is s**t, not because i havent got a decent diet written but i have been cheating loads recently.

but im just sick of eating ****ing chicken and rice and peppers and onions.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

really 7 years ??

try crazycals fullbody

squats

bench

dips

calves

deads

chins

military press

biceps

abs

2 day split. If your looking to bulk then you could clean bulk or just eat anything to gain weight..

Do some cardio 3 x per week.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

No offence mate but what did you look like before you started.


----------



## llkevh (Jun 23, 2010)

thats good advice mate cals full body with cardio and good food. its not rocket science it just takes dedicated hard work. To be fair if you have been trainin 7 yrs mate stop whatever you have been doing straight away. And start the above training program sticking to strict form and you will defo see changes. :nod:


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

yea but mate thats what i have been doing.

i play football, cricket, go running fasted cardio. i have little muscle but fat gut.

before i started just skinny. but to be honest i can only lift a little more now than what i could when i first started.

supp companies love me.

been thinking of doing a course of var, mild to see what happens. done alot of research in my desperation.

it just seem that when i try and get bigger i just get fatter/bloated


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

so your saying you roughly lifting the same weight what you did 7 yrs back ??

I think your biggest problem is food.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

London1976 said:


> so your saying you roughly lifting the same weight what you did 7 yrs back ??
> 
> I think your biggest problem is food.


yea mate only now in the last 3 months have my lifts improved. more intensity in the gym is the key.

but i small/skinny arms etc and i should noticably grow like a weed. my mate on the other hand is 6ft 5. 18 stone, massive everything. ok he should grow to but not noticably as he is big already

pt goes away for 6 weeks, comes back and bangs on about my mate looking bigger and lost abit of belly. i might aswell not have been there

so frustrating


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

The 3 things are

Train hard

Eat protein/carbs/good fats each meal

Rest.

Then you will 100% see changes mate. I have been training over 4 years and im still not happy.

Lift as heavy as you can.

Firstly those PT are useless, half of them dont have muscles anyway.


----------



## llkevh (Jun 23, 2010)

first off all forget the pt you are your own pt. you train with a partner so your sorted for a spotter. Switch to the cal work out or one based around it. forget gear at this point. you need to make sure your basic training eating and resting plan is in order and look towards getting near to your natural limits. you need to eat a protein based meal every 3 hours. if your training hard enough this will not make you fat or contrbute to your gut. Quite the opposite really your body will use the regular fuel and not store it. I would aim for 300g of protien per day, every day and give yourself a 3 month target this is not a quick fix. You need to post up a diet and let the boys work on it.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Strength Training Anatomy (Sports Anatomy): Amazon.co.uk: Frederic Delavier: Books

Buy this book mate....


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

if you buy this and the other 1 its 18 quid


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

ok guys so ill post up diet tomorrow

is that ok?

will you be able to check it out tomorrow.

i know ive asked this already but what do you think about doing say keto for jan and feb. then lean bulking again

what you reckon.

i would just like to shed a little fat/water round from my waist


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

ok guys my diet is as follows

breakfast oats/blueberries/milk/p shake/cre mono/bcaa/beta alanine/omega 3,6,9 x5

workout

post workout p shake/cre mono/bcaa/beta alanine/apple

meal 3/4/5/6 chicken/rice/peppers/onion/cheese/splash of reggae reggae sauce( i make enough of this for 3/4 meals worth-500g chicken-125g rice etc in a big bowl

6 eggs/nuts/evoo

mince beef/broccoli or fish with broccoli( this is the meal i skip the most.

i sometimes am hungry in the day and cheat by having a subway or protein bars or a weight gainer shake (protein,powdered oats,p butter,milk)

ideas guys?

chatting to other people on other sites they say not to believe broscience and that you can build muscle/burn fat at the sametime. lift hard, eat well, lit cardio, rest


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Having a protein bar is not classed as a cheat lol. Maybe a big mac instead as a cheat


----------



## Sparks1990 (Dec 9, 2010)

You havn't got alot to loose. If you have been lifting/training for 7 years and have not seen strength or phisical gains then you are doing it all wrong. You should be able to get abs showing in 60 days EASILY.

What's your training?, your diet is not great but it will do until you progress further. As your body gets nearer to its full potential the better your diet needs to be to maintain it.

So if you have a 20%BF your diet can be s**t to maintain that, but if you have a 6% BF your diet will need to be spot on to maintain it. Seeming as you are in the middle of them 2 with an average diet, then thats not wha is killing your gains, so it has to be your workout.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

London1976 said:


> Having a protein bar is not classed as a cheat lol. Maybe a big mac instead as a cheat


ok

what do you think about the diet?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Sparks1990 said:


> You havn't got alot to loose. If you have been lifting/training for 7 years and have not seen strength or phisical gains then you are doing it all wrong. You should be able to get abs showing in 60 days EASILY.
> 
> What's your training?, your diet is not great but it will do until you progress further. As your body gets nearer to its full potential the better your diet needs to be to maintain it.
> 
> So if you have a 20%BF your diet can be s**t to maintain that, but if you have a 6% BF your diet will need to be spot on to maintain it. Seeming as you are in the middle of them 2 with an average diet, then thats not wha is killing your gains, so it has to be your workout.


yea as i have written its only in the last 3 months tops that i have been doing intense training. and i can lift more now than i ever could before.

but i have been using a pt with my training partner and he has us on a spilt which is

mon dead,pull up,dips,bi curls,core work

wed box squats,military press,close grip bench, reverse press ups, core work

fri bench,heavy ball one arm press ups,db rows,sldl,core work,


----------



## Sparks1990 (Dec 9, 2010)

That workout will neither build muscle or help loose weight fast. It's a bit "all over the place". But people say that about my workout but i progress very well, so if it works for you then stick with it. But if it dosn't try some more cardio, something that will get the heart pumping, as the above workout isnt really streanuos.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Sparks1990 said:


> That workout will neither build muscle or help loose weight fast. It's a bit "all over the place". But people say that about my workout but i progress very well, so if it works for you then stick with it. But if it dosn't try some more cardio, something that will get the heart pumping, as the above workout isnt really streanuos.


well its def streanuos when doing it.

whats your routine like?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

What makes me laugh and this is no disrespect to anyone, and while i appreciate everyones feedback, the more people reply the more confused i get as people always have different views


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

what exactly do you want,

lose weight?

build muscle ?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

London1976 said:


> what exactly do you want,
> 
> lose weight?
> 
> build muscle ?


well build muscle and burn fat...


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Im no expert mate but to burn fat you must eat healthy every 3 hours, this will speed up the metabolism.

Do cardio, 3 x a week @ 30-45mins.


----------



## Sparks1990 (Dec 9, 2010)

If it's streanous then it must be burning calories to loose fat. But ideally loosing weight & gaining serious muscle mass don't really mix.

Personally if i was you i would concentrate more on the muscle building then burn off any fat left on a cutting diet once you are happy with the amount of muscle you have.

Everybody here will have slightly differant opinions on what has worked for them/people they know/train. But it's finding what is best for you.


----------

